# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cka mendoni për Treshet?

## Sturmgewehr

Cka është mendimi juaj për tereshet?

Të supozojm se keni një lidhje normale dhe ka shumë kohë qe jeni bashk me partnerin tuaj, dhe ai kerkon prej juve që të praktikoni tekniken PLUS NJI në jetën tuaj intime dhe seksuale.

dmth:

JU dhe AI + AJO ose AI 


A do të kishit Pranuar ta bënit atë dhe nese jo si do të reagonit?

A jeni juve PER apo KUNDER tresheve?

Si e imagjinoni ju atë ? 

Nëse jeni femër a do te kishit preferuar qe të ftonit nje Vajzë tjeter apo një Djal tjetër në jetën tuaj seksuale? PSE PREFERONI ASHTU?

Nese jeni Mashkull a do kishit preferuar që të ftonit një Vajz apo një djal? PSE PREFERONI ASHTU ?

Sqaroni dhe jepni mendimet e veta se këtë temë e kam hasur edhe nëpër forumet e tjera dhe bash më intereson se cka mendojn USER-at e kti forumi.

----------


## elsaa

ncncnncnc ca eshte kjo teme ore ? hajde pyetje hajde .

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po te me pyeste partneri ( seriozisht )  per treshe do t'i thoja jo. Po te me pyeste perseri, atehere lidhja do te merrte fund e do ta lija partnerin te lire te gjente dike tjeter qe do kishte te njejtat preferenca seksuale. 

ore !  s'eshte e lehte te gjesh partner si vetja.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> ncncnncnc ca eshte kjo teme ore ? hajde pyetje hajde .


Kjo eshte teme shum normale dhe shum cifte dhe shum persona e praktikojn kete pa mae parasysh se a te pelqen ty a jo.

un kam dhene dy Opcione qe do te thote nese Pajtoheni ateher thuni po dhe sqaroni pse a nese nuk pajtoheni thuani jo dhe sqaroni se POR kini kujdes pa Fyerje.

Treshat jane preferenca te shum njerzve dhe jane eshira te fshehta ehe pse ikush nuk don ta pranoje por kjo nuk do te thot qe co njeri eshte PER treshet.

Ju Lutem vetem jepni mendimet e veta per temen he pa fyerej dhe pa Largime jashte temes.

Kam sqaruar mire dhe pergjigjuni pyetjeve te lartpermendura pa Fyerje.

Un per veten time njof njerez jo qe kane praktikuar 3 por edhe 4-she.

VINI RRE :

*Jepni vetem Mendimet e tuaja pa fyerje.*

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Po te me pyeste partneri ( seriozisht )  per treshe do t'i thoja jo. Po te me pyeste perseri, atehere lidhja do te merrte fund e do ta lija partnerin te lire te gjente dike tjeter qe do kishte te njejtat preferenca seksuale. 
> 
> ore !  s'eshte e lehte te gjesh partner si vetja.


Faleminderit shum per sinqeritetin tuaj 

MERNI SHEMBULL SI DUHET PERGJIGJUR POSTIMIT TIM.

Faleminderit per mirkuptinin 

Pershenetje

----------


## drague

hajde demokraci hajde.te shkretet qente do behen edhe ato kandidate

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Kjo eshte teme shum normale dhe shum cifte dhe shum persona e praktikojn kete pa mae parasysh se a te pelqen ty a jo.
> 
> un kam dhene dy Opcione qe do te thote nese Pajtoheni ateher thuni po dhe sqaroni pse a nese nuk pajtoheni thuani jo dhe sqaroni se POR kini kujdes pa Fyerje.
> 
> Treshat jane preferenca te shum njerzve dhe jane eshira te fshehta ehe pse ikush nuk don ta pranoje por kjo nuk do te thot qe co njeri eshte PER treshet.
> 
> Ju Lutem vetem jepni mendimet e veta per temen he pa fyerej dhe pa Largime jashte temes.
> 
> Kam sqaruar mire dhe pergjigjuni pyetjeve te lartpermendura pa Fyerje.
> ...


Po ti cme hidhesh i revoltuar kot me kot...Hedh nje teme karagjozesh dhe pretendon pergjigje serioze...

----------


## dibrani2006

:buzeqeshje: _Tani Shqiptaret e bejne dhe katershe nese  eshte SINGELL por?.

Une s'do ta pranoja kurre nje gje te tille.

Dihet me e be dhe kete mbaron filmi shume shpejt.

Por nuk do te thosha se se kam bere, e kam bere kur kam qene "Singell" Beqar dihet me dy femra.

Por me mire me pelqen teke tek_

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Po ti cme hidhesh i revoltuar kot me kot...Hedh nje teme karagjozesh dhe pretendon pergjigje serioze...


Tema eshte shum serioze dhe nese ty nuk te pelqen nuk ka nevoj te komentosh.

nese ke dicka me then reth temes ateheren urdho un revoltoem prej disave qe nuk e kapin temen me Seriozitet, ky eshte nje fenomen qe ndodh jo vetem sot por edhe ka ndohur ne te kaluaren dhe jo vetem disa qee kan perdoryur ket teknik por shum veta, te sugjeroj te besh nje kerkim me te gjer ne kete teme.

Nese nuk ke cka te thuash mos thuaj asgje nese ke dicka qe ti PAJTOHESH ose NUK pajtohesh ateher urdho komento.

*sa per informim:*
Group sex is sexual behaviour involving more than two participants at the same time. The main focus of this page is group sex among humans; however, group sex also exists with other species in the animal kingdom - e.g., bighorn sheep and bonobos.

Any and all sexual behaviour performed by two people can be a part of group sex, as well as a number of behaviors only possible with more than two people. Group sex involving one participant being penetrated by multiple people is sometimes termed a gang bang.

*Studies of the history of human sexuality reveal that the "idea that sex is a "private" act is only a couple of centuries old." While group sex has always been practiced in many cultures across the world, it wasn't until the 1960s that advocates of group sex first brought recreational (as opposed to purely ritual) group sex into the public consciousness of the Western world.* Groups such as the Sexual Freedom League, and the Suck Collective introduced many people to large scale, frequently polyamorous group sex. As the experiments and bohemian lifestyles of the 1960s became absorbed by the mainstream, group sex in a variety of forms became tremendously popular in the United States and Europe in the 1970.

Sociological not biological factors may severely limit group sex participation. It is a popular conception that women are less likely to admit an attraction to impersonal sex, multiple sexual partners, and sexual variety for its own sake compared to men. Accordingly, it is thought that the number of men who want to participate in group sex greatly exceeds the number of women. A common theory mentioned as an obstacle to group sex is that most men and women are subject to sexual jealousy, an emotion that can be intensely uncomfortable and potentially damaging to one's emotional and/or mental health. Group sex is a popular fantasy, but many believe that enactment of this within the context of a committed relationship would result in irreversible emotional trauma. Whether these attitudes are due to social stigma or are a part of human nature is subject to debate. Reliable and conclusive analysis is difficult due to the deeply personal nature of the subject.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> _Tani Shqiptaret e bejne dhe katershe nese  eshte SINGELL por?.
> 
> Une s'do ta pranoja kurre nje gje te tille.
> 
> Dihet me e be dhe kete mbaron filmi shume shpejt.
> 
> Por nuk do te thosha se se kam bere, e kam bere kur kam qene "Singell" Beqar dihet me dy femra.
> 
> Por me mire me pelqen teke tek_


e kisha fjalen qe sa jeni ju te atshem te sillnit ne lidhjen tuaj Martesore ose Serioze nje Person tjeter se ketu shifet preferenca ndaj Tresheve, nuk mund te themi se ikush don treshe nese ai e ben ate me prostituta se ne kete rast ai ketu hulmuton Kuriozitetin e vet une desha ta di se ai qe preferon Treshe i preferon cdo her duke inkuadruar ketu partnerin e vet ose te dashurin/en.

Un per veten time nuk e kam Praktikur por njofi disa veta qe e kan praktikuar dhe tash me intereson se si mendojn te gjith the si e shofin kete ceshtje.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Kjo teme shume serioze? Te shikosh te dashuren a gruan me nje mashkull tjeter e te besh tifo eshte gje serioze ?
Gje serioze eshte ti heqesh qafe po i pe e jo te besh tifozin ...

Po orgji beheshin ne antikitet ,ne tempujt e perendeshave te pjellorise,por jo me shijen e perversitetit por me qellim pjellorie...
Cka thote studimi se eshte instiktive t'ja mbeshtjellesh e mbrapshtosh sa me shume femrave te jete e mundur? Po eshte instiktive....Po meqe u beme njerez ,mesuam ti komandojme instiktet e jo te na komandojne ato ne ose te na komandojne sa me pak te jete e mundur ...
Ky eshte dallimi kryesor mes njeriut e kafshes...
Tani ti thua...pse te mos kthehemi serisht ne kafshe zvarranike e te bejme tifo ndersa nje mashkull tjeter 
mbrapshton gruan tende?
Biles edhe kafshet kur kane afektivitet e posesivitet nuk lene mashkull tjeter ti afrohet se duan ta kene te tyrin kelyshin....
Kur kafsha eshte si tipi i bletes mashkull as nuk pyet fare....

Ti po propozon te kthehemi ne blete mashkull ?

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Kjo teme shume serioze? Te shikosh te dashuren a gruan me nje mashkull tjeter e te besh tifo eshte gje serioze ?
> Gje serioze eshte ti heqesh qafe po i pe e jo te besh tifozin ...
> 
> Po orgji beheshin ne antikitet ,ne tempujt e perendeshave te pjellorise,por jo me shijen e perversitetit por me qellim pjellorie...
> Cka thote studimi se eshte instiktive t'ja mbeshtjellesh e mbrapshtosh sa me shume femrave te jete e mundur? Po eshte instiktive....Po meqe u beme njerez ,mesuam ti komandojme instiktet e jo te na komandojne ato ne ose te na komandojne sa me pak te jete e mundur ...
> Ky eshte dallimi kryesor mes njeriut e kafshes...
> Tani ti thua...pse te mos kthehemi serisht ne kafshe zvarranike e te bejme tifo ndersa nje mashkull tjeter 
> mbrapshton gruan tende?
> Biles edhe kafshet kur kane afektivitet e posesivitet nuk lene mashkull tjeter ti afrohet se duan ta kene te tyrin kelyshin....
> ...



tash ky koment po te zen vend do te thot ti nuk pajtohesh.

Un askund nuk permenda dhe nuk e di prej ku e ke iden se un kam cekur se jam PER ose jam KUNDER un e parashrtova temen me qellim qe te shof se cfar mendime kan njerzia tash ti eshte mire qe te shprehish mendimet e tua.

dua te te the se e ke gabim te thresish nje njeri qe preferon tereshe Kafsh sepse cdo njeri ka te dejt mbi jeten e vet private dhe intime dhe ne nuk jemi ata qe duhet te gjykojn ka kush gjykon sa po e shofi un ti po me Paragjykon pa me njofur mua fare dhe pa patur donji fakt konkret qe un kam thene qe jam PER ose KUNDER.

tash per tash un nuk deklarohem se jam PER ose KUNDER dua thjesht te shofi mendimet e USER-ave ne forum.

do deklarohem kur un mendoj se eshte koha he kur do shofi piolemika te mira dhe debate te mira, shpresoj se do e kapni temen me seriozitet si e ke kap tash.

Faleminderit per sinqeritetin.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Lale _jeta private eshte private derisa nuk cenon sjelljet e mira ne shoqeri_...Kur jeta private cenon sjelljet e mira te shoqerise,behet jete publike se eshte precedent i rrezikshem per degjenerimin e shoqerise... Degjenerimin e shoqerise se do askush,prandaj keta me 'mentalitet kaq te hapur' bejne mire te gjejne nje shoqeri qe i lejon te bejne gjithcfare duan... Perendimi eshte mjaft i madh,mund te gjejne vetveten atje...keta bashke me kategorite e tjera antinatyres njerezore....

Une nuk te gjykoj ty,se kam qejf,eshte vete tema qe me ben te gjykoj ... 
Kurse sa per userat e ketij forumi,te jesh i sigurte se sdo ja mbaje te shprehet edhe atij qe do ja kete qefi,sepse nje ambjent shqiptar e ka njecik cipe,nuk eshte si ambjentet perendimore ku jgjen me shumice  njerez te pacipe....

----------


## DI_ANA

> Cka është mendimi juaj për tereshet?
> 
> .


Hajde romance hajde......ne mezi po ja dalim dyshe,na duhen dhe treshet tani :i terbuar: 

Ti hapesi i temes ose ke qene me ndonje klub special te ketij tipi ose e ke kuptuar keq romancen....lol
Po si ore u shifka njeriu qe do me tjetren....hajde mendje hajde!
Une i jap plumbin per vete jo treshen!

Ka plas fantazia seksuale ketu....mbani ato qe keni njehere se dy kunguj nen sqetull si mban dot jo!
Ju ka plas cipa fare ju ore....po ku eshte respekti ndaj njeri tjetrit ketu?
Ku eshte dashuria....ça jemi mjete epshesh te terbuara???

RRofte Dashuria...pff

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Lale _jeta private eshte private derisa nuk cenon sjelljet e mira ne shoqeri_...Kur jeta private cenon sjelljet e mira te shoqerise,behet jete publike se eshte precedent i rrezikshem per degjenerimin e shoqerise... Degjenerimin e shoqerise se do askush,prandaj keta me 'mentalitet kaq te hapur' bejne mire te gjejne nje shoqeri qe i lejon te bejne gjithcfare duan... Perendimi eshte mjaft i madh,mund te gjejne vetveten atje...keta bashke me kategorite e tjera antinatyres njerezore....
> 
> Une nuk te gjykoj ty,se kam qejf,eshte vete tema qe me ben te gjykoj ... 
> Kurse sa per userat e ketij forumi,te jesh i sigurte se sdo ja mbaje te shprehet edhe atij qe do ja kete qefi,sepse nje ambjent shqiptar e ka njecik cipe,nuk eshte si ambjentet perendimore ku jgjen me shumice  njerez te pacipe....


un e kam fjalen per treshe dhe e shofi se ti je duke u nxefur per dicka kot, se ky fenomen ndodh edhe ne Shqiperi edhe ne Maqedoni edhe ne Kosov kudo ketu ne ballkan dhe ti nuk ek asnjifar te drejte dhe fuqie ta ndalish ket ti vetem mund te rish mbas dhe te jesh Spektator vec aq.

Un nuk the se treshet duhet te paktikohen nepoer pargje ose vende publike un them keto fenomene nodhin neper dhomat he hotelet dhe bas dyerve te kycura jo ne vende publike, ketu me ke keqkuptuar.

JU LUTEM MOS GJYKONI ME FYERJE, JEPNI MENDIMET E TUA PSE MENDONI SE KJO NUK DUHET TE NDODHE.

endoj se jei njerez te civilizuar dhe ku diskutojm me fakte dhe jo me fyerje dhe dua qe ne temen time te ket seriozitet nese mendoni se eshte abim opse Turp ateren urdhinidhe thuani sic e the me lart me fakte dhe me mendie te pastra pa fyerje.

KY FENOMEN NDODH NE BALLAKN NE SHQIPERI MAQEODNI DHE NE KOSOV un po e ceki edhe njiher njof njerez prek kombesise shqiptare qe e kane praktikuar ket tweknik.

Pershendetje

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Hajde romance hajde......ne mezi po ja dalim dyshe,na duhen dhe treshet tani
> 
> Ti hapesi i temes ose ke qene me ndonje klub special te ketij tipi ose e ke kuptuar keq romancen....lol
> Po si ore u shifka njeriu qe do me tjetren....hajde mendje hajde!
> Une i jap plumbin per vete jo treshen!
> 
> Ka plas fantazia seksuale ketu....mbani ato qe keni njehere se dy kunguj nen sqetull si mban dot jo!
> Ju ka plas cipa fare ju ore....po ku eshte respekti ndaj njeri tjetrit ketu?
> Ku eshte dashuria....ça jemi mjete epshesh te terbuara???
> ...


PA PARAGJYKIME UN KAM PERMENDUR LART SE ASNJIHER NUK E KAM PRAKTIKUAR 3-shen OSE 4-shen, para se te me gjykosh lexoji postimet qe i ka bere.

Mendoj se kjo teme duhet te mbaje emrin tjeter jo NE KERKIM TE ROMANCES por NE KERKIM TE ROMANCES DHE SEKSIT, jo se un jam ne kerkim te seksit por ne ket teme duhet te lihet hapsire per disklutime me te thella dhe te lihet hapsire qe USER-at te shprehen me mir.

Harova dhe ket Pjes un jam shum per Dashurin por DASHURIA nuk ZGJAT PER GJITHMON dhe ajo ka afatin e vet dhe mbas nji kohe lidhja Bure he Grua behet vetem si zyrtre ose vetem per Femijet ose eshte thjesht Seksuale he duhet qe te y Partneret te respektohne nermjet veti pa redhira, pra Dashuria nuk zgjat perjithmon dhe mbas nji kohe me partnerin qe ke kaluar munqe don te provosh dicka te re si freskim te lidhjes tuaj dicka qe nuk e keni provuar ne ludhjen tuaj derisa lidhja juaj eshte monotone he pa ndjenja.

Flm per sinqeritetin por pjesa e Parajykimeve ishte e tepert.

----------


## DI_ANA

> KY FENOMEN NDODH NE BALLAKN NE SHQIPERI MAQEODNI DHE NE KOSOV un po e ceki edhe njiher njof njerez prek kombesise shqiptare qe e kane praktikuar ket tweknik.
> 
> Pershendetje


Me fal po keta nuk jane shqiptare po kafshe!
Me siguri jane ata qe na ulin vlerat si komb dhe shesin femrat e femijet neper rruge!
Nje shqiptar i vertete e do gruan per vete dhe nje femer shqiptare e vertete e do te shoqin per vete!
Kjo eshte dashuria dhe fantazma e saj eshte ndjenja dhe jo keto pornografi degjenerimi!

----------


## DI_ANA

> PA PARAGJYKIME UN KAM PERMENDUR LART SE ASNJIHER NUK E KAM PRAKTIKUAR 3-shen OSE 4-shen, para se te me gjykosh lexoji postimet qe i ka bere.
> 
> .


Kur se ke praktikuar pse e hap pra?Per informacion?Per cfare?E ke fantazem?
Shif XXL çuno po mos na shemto romancen dhe mos e njollos dashurine me keto tema!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ku ke pa kso lloj temash ti, ne ndonje forum serbesh, grekesh apo italianesh..
> skane te bejne asgje me shqiptaret kso lloj gjeraash...
> turp te kini...


Sa me nerva ky .  :buzeqeshje: 






> ......*ne mezi po ja dalim dyshe*,na duhen dhe treshet tani


What do u mean ?  :Lulja3:

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Kur se ke praktikuar pse e hap pra?Per informacion?Per cfare?E ke fantazem?
> Shif XXL çuno po mos na shemto romancen dhe mos e njollos dashurine me keto tema!


e kam per informacion dhe per kuriozitet dua te shof se cka ndoh ne kokat e shqipetareve.

Lexo me lart ber ndryshim te vogel ne postin tim ku te kam cituar.

NUK ESHTE FANTAZEM POR ESHTE FANTAZI dhe fantazija ime nuk eshte puna jote he un kam cekur se nuk do deklarohem se jam PER apo jam KUNDER tresheve nuk deklarohem per shkak se un jam ai qe e parashtrova temen dhe nese deklarohem Filmi mbaron.

----------

